# Just a reminder: Canon Rumors has launched a Discord server



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2020)

> I’m always trying to find the best ways to communicate with the Canon Rumors community, as everyone has their own preferences. I decided this week to launch a Discord Server and the conversation has been great so far.
> If you’re not into forums or social media, you may like Discord.
> *Check out the Canon Rumors Discord Server*



Continue reading...


----------



## keithcooper (Aug 1, 2020)

A quick guide to what it is would perhaps help??


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 1, 2020)

Right. Why would you expect us to log into something without knowing what the hell it is? 
Are you diverting discord from CR, hoping to keep only the sweet and civil here? How magical that would be!


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Right. Why would you expect us to log into something without knowing what the hell it is?
> Are you diverting discord from CR, hoping to keep only the sweet and civil here? How magical that would be!


Well, a few hundred people have joined. I think it's for the younger demographic.


----------



## zim (Aug 1, 2020)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Well, a few hundred people have joined. I think it's for the younger demographic.


Yeah hiding from their moms on line


----------



## arthurbikemad (Aug 1, 2020)

Whhhhhhhhhaaaaaat is it....?

A magic door.... well why didn't you say... hahaha


----------



## AlanF (Aug 1, 2020)

Tried joining but they didn't go back to the year I was born...


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

AlanF said:


> Tried joining but they didn't go back to the year I was born...


Yeah, only goes back to 1868. Discrimination of vampires y'all!


----------



## Colorado (Aug 1, 2020)

YuengLinger said:


> Right. Why would you expect us to log into something without knowing what the hell it is?
> Are you diverting discord from CR, hoping to keep only the sweet and civil here? How magical that would be!


Not sure if you are serious but discord started as a VOIP (voice over IP) solution for gamers. Basically a voice chat program that is likely far superior to whatever chat is available in game. And most games don't even offer voice chat. Since then tons and tons (and tons) of features have been added. There is real time text chat, video chat, etc. There can be hierarchies of users with different permissions. Basically it is a chat program on steroids.

Discord channels are also very very customizable. You can run bots that automate tasks. For example, you could (not saying this will happen) have a bot in the CR discord that you can ping and it would check the stock of affiliate stores. So you could type in a channel "@stock canon R5" and the bot would reply with a list of stores and whether or not they have the R5 available.

Discord is really popular. Many people (ala CR) that have nothing to do gaming have started using discord because it is so featured and useful.


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2020)

Loibisch said:


> Yeah, only goes back to 1868. Discrimination of vampires y'all!


IS THIS A TRUE BLOOD REFERENCE?


----------



## Deleted member 378221 (Aug 1, 2020)

slclick said:


> IS THIS A TRUE BLOOD REFERENCE?


Never watched that, so if it is it's a coincidence. It actually did let me pick back to 1868 and I was trying to make an immortal joke out of it.


----------



## Tremotino (Aug 1, 2020)

Thank you for the invitation.
I joined the channel.


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2020)

Benes of over there vs here?


----------



## usern4cr (Aug 1, 2020)

I keep getting a mac error trying to enter discord, re. mac not accepting anything starting with "discord"... What's up with that?


----------



## slclick (Aug 1, 2020)

usern4cr said:


> I keep getting a mac error trying to enter discord, re. mac not accepting anything starting with "discord"... What's up with that?


Parental Controls


----------



## scyrene (Aug 1, 2020)

So it's voice chat? I get to hear strangers talking about how Canon is *******??


----------



## Colorado (Aug 1, 2020)

scyrene said:


> So it's voice chat? I get to hear strangers talking about how Canon is *******??





Discord supports group text chat (separated into channels), private text chat (between arbitrary 2 or more people), private voice chat, and private video chat.


----------



## scyrene (Aug 1, 2020)

Colorado said:


> Discord supports group text chat (separated into channels), private text chat (between arbitrary 2 or more people), private voice chat, and private video chat.



Thanks


----------



## Kit. (Aug 2, 2020)

What kind of content to expect there?

Photos of cats taken with a Sony smartphone?


----------



## cayenne (Aug 2, 2020)

Colorado said:


> Not sure if you are serious but discord started as a VOIP (voice over IP) solution for gamers. Basically a voice chat program that is likely far superior to whatever chat is available in game. And most games don't even offer voice chat. Since then tons and tons (and tons) of features have been added. There is real time text chat, video chat, etc. There can be hierarchies of users with different permissions. Basically it is a chat program on steroids.
> 
> Discord channels are also very very customizable. You can run bots that automate tasks. For example, you could (not saying this will happen) have a bot in the CR discord that you can ping and it would check the stock of affiliate stores. So you could type in a channel "@stock canon R5" and the bot would reply with a list of stores and whether or not they have the R5 available.
> 
> Discord is really popular. Many people (ala CR) that have nothing to do gaming have started using discord because it is so featured and useful.


 Until this post, I had never heard of a Discord server/application before in my life.

And I do IT work (system admin, etc) for my day job....

I played with IRC a lot back in the day....I remember bots on those....but never a voice type thing.

I've not really "gamed" much since the Doom II and Descent days....geez, I"m guessing old I guess.
:O

C


----------



## kten (Aug 3, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Until this post, I had never heard of a Discord server/application before in my life.
> 
> And I do IT work (system admin, etc) for my day job....
> 
> ...


Depending what area of IT you're in you may know more of what is under the hood an a lot of the tech industry not just game orientated places use it. I don't game much these days either, exception being occasional sim stuff with mostly DCSworld with few friends when we all have free time at same point (not often). I came to it via a none gaming route a while back trying to find alternatives to skype that worked well between friends and family mixed windows and *nix users that used Opus codec but didn't require everyone in the pool to be capable of proper manually configuring things as some users struggled with that part when found ideal [for me] candidates. Despite it starting as another mumble/teamspeak style low latency voip client aimed at gamers initially it is quite different now and many IT related companies use it for none voip related stuff in place of news syndication solutions (not that anyone uses RSS and likes now), traditional forums, social media platforms and so on as an all in solution. 

The discord bots are much more like plugins than irc chat bots and some features don't translate so well as to what makes it different without looking into it more. For instance a friend uses it primarily for voip phone to comp and a chat/IM tool on his phone but has a bot managing some aspects of his servers when he is out and away from his work comp for instance. So maybe worth a look in for you. One thing I'll warn you of since seem same age as me is you'll despise the UI (it is UX schoold of design led really if splitting hairs) as it is god awful and one of few parts I detest.


----------



## Skyscraperfan (Aug 4, 2020)

I discovered Discord just this year as a great place to discuss about the Coronavirus with people from many different countries. You will not miss any important Corona news there, because there will always be someone who shares it. It could also work very will for Canon related news. So I am happy to join this server.


----------



## David Norris (Feb 17, 2021)

Some of the people from the Canon Rumors discord wanted to keep the vibe going, so a new one has been created:








Discord - A New Way to Chat with Friends & Communities


Discord is the easiest way to communicate over voice, video, and text. Chat, hang out, and stay close with your friends and communities.




discord.gg





This is in no way affiliated with CanonRumors. It’s essentially just a group of former members who enjoyed communicating through that medium, who would like to continue communicating through that medium.

I’ve spoken to a few people, and we all are very sympathetic to the current situation, and reason for disbanding the CR server, and we support CanonRumors through this difficult time.

If anyone wants to join, feel free to with the link above.
For the old CR discord members, reach out through other socials to connect with the awesome CRGuy and show some support.
For everything he’s done, he deserves some great positive feedback, especially now.


----------



## SHAMwow (Feb 25, 2021)

David Norris said:


> Some of the people from the Canon Rumors discord wanted to keep the vibe going, so a new one has been created:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm looking to join the new server David. I'll hop on it soon. And I'm just confused. I don't want to pry, but did something horrible happen on the server that I missed? I feel bad, but I don't check the server every day so I'm just confused on what happened with its disbanding. Obviously either way I'm here to support CR, I'm just really confused.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2021)

SHAMwow said:


> I'm looking to join the new server David. I'll hop on it soon. And I'm just confused. I don't want to pry, but did something horrible happen on the server that I missed? I feel bad, but I don't check the server every day so I'm just confused on what happened with its disbanding. Obviously either way I'm here to support CR, I'm just really confused.



I pulled the plug on the server as I was paying $150/mth for it and I found it frustrating a lot of the time. Too many mixed personalities. The final nail in the coffin was being told I was wrong about something in a space I've been involved with directly for 13 years. This was also around the same time as the Kickstarter thing and the hate on social media and in my inbox.


----------



## Joules (Feb 26, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> I pulled the plug on the server as I was paying $150/mth for it and I found it frustrating a lot of the time. Too many mixed personalities. The final nail in the coffin was being told I was wrong about something in a space I've been involved with directly for 13 years. This was also around the same time as the Kickstarter thing and the hate on social media and in my inbox.


As a user of just forum and no other social media of yours: Did you ever put out a statement about what you wish the community to be and what sort of posts you what to encourage or discourage?

Obviously the d-word for one got on your nerves, but I for example was not aware of that before you pulled your stunt. Were the Discord users aware of the ways in which their participation caused damage? 

I get the impression you could benefit from being a bit more open with us, so that we in turn can be a bit more respectful towards your priorities for this site. I like this place, so obviously its creator being content with it would be a positive. But without some more guidance, it is hard to interpret certain actions from the administrative forces around here.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 26, 2021)

Joules said:


> As a user of just forum and no other social media of yours: Did you ever put out a statement about what you wish the community to be and what sort of posts you what to encourage or discourage?
> 
> Obviously the d-word for one got on your nerves, but I for example was not aware of that before you pulled your stunt. Were the Discord users aware of the ways in which their participation caused damage?
> 
> I get the impression you could benefit from being a bit more open with us, so that we in turn can be a bit more respectful towards your priorities for this site. I like this place, so obviously its creator being content with it would be a positive. But without some more guidance, it is hard to interpret certain actions from the administrative forces around here.



This isn't a therapy session.

At a certain point, people need to use some common sense on how to handle themselves. That's not my job.


----------



## Joules (Feb 26, 2021)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> This isn't a therapy session.
> 
> At a certain point, people need to use some common sense on how to handle themselves. That's not my job.


Sure thing. I'm just geniunely invested in this site's well being and curious how to maintain it.

It's just that with all the participants not only being part of this community, but also others (both online and offline), everybody brings different standards of what's funny, interesting, boring or concerning to the table. Without expressing any of them explicitly, it is up to everybody to figure out the preferences of individual members by simply interacting with them and noting their reaction.

With you and the mods however, there is only a limited amount of interaction and so there's a lot more unecessary guesswork involved in this. In my personal experience, additional communication is always preferable to just sticking with one's own assumptions about other people and their intentions.

It was just a suggetion from me, for what seems to me the benefit of us all (you included) based on what I see on this forum.


----------



## PATSG (Mar 22, 2021)

David Norris said:


> Some of the people from the Canon Rumors discord wanted to keep the vibe going, so a new one has been created:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like the discord link had expired ... not working. Kindly assist. Thamnks


----------



## David Norris (Mar 22, 2021)

PATSG said:


> It looks like the discord link had expired ... not working. Kindly assist. Thamnks











Join the Shutter Shock Discord Server!


Check out the Shutter Shock community on Discord - hang out with 492 other members and enjoy free voice and text chat.




discord.gg


----------



## Valvebounce (Mar 23, 2021)

PATSG said:


> It looks like the discord link had expired ... not working. Kindly assist. Thamnks


If you look 4 posts up this page you will see the post from Craig saying he pulled the plug on it!
The reason is given in that post.


----------

